# A different SPIN on treats



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I was just thinking about the years and years I camped out and participated in a campsite decorating contest....the last saturday of the campout there was trick-or-treating for the kids in the campground, and we always put a little different spin on giving out treats...literally. I made a carnival style roulette wheel called the "Wheel of Misfortune", and each kid had to give it a spin to see what their treat was. Spaces were labelled with things like "3 pcs of candy" (the jackpot) ,"sing a song for a piece of candy" , "act like your costume for a piece of candy", and other interactive spots. The wheel, however, was heavily weighted with "Magical Cauldron of Doom"....This slice (about 2/3rds of the wheel) entitled the kid to reach into a covered cauldron to pull out his or her prize.....Throughout the year we collected every possible McD's toy, cereal prize, clearance item or freebie possible to fill the cauldron with....you never knew WHAT you would pull from the cauldron of doom....maybe a cool little skeleton flashlight, maybe a dog biscuit, or maybe a finding nemo McD's plastic toy, or maybe a McGruffs coloring book that came home from the daycare....all is fair game in the cauldron.
The kids LOVED this game, and we had them lined up to get a spin on the wheel.....many times if a kid won a piece of candy, they would ask for a re-spin to have a go at the cauldron.... It is an amazing way to make a game out of clearing the junk drawers, toyboxes, and backseats of the cars.

my favorite moment came when an older kid took his chances at the cauldron, reached in, and pulled out a potato....he thrust it into the air, full of glee, like a trophy ....then proceeded to take a huge bite of it and went away laughing. "I got a potato!!!! I got a potato!!!!"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I like it. Have to keep this in mind for next years party!!


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

This sound like a awesome idea and lots of fun.. but it is sad.. my minds eye sees disgruntled parents starting fist fights because their kid didn't get a good prize or "You have that wheel fixed"! 
I am glad there are still normal folks somewhere in the world that know how to have fun!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I too was apprehensive about someone feeling cheated, but it has always turned out very well. We definitely do not take a 'hard core' appraoch to the wheel....if a kid doesn't want to sing, we don't make him (but try to get him to anyway).....and when the wheel happens to land on "Give ME all your candy" (the bankrupt spot) we never actually take the kids candy (but fake it for show...lol...this kid usually gets his pick of the good stuff.)


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Thats an awesome idea, next years carnival of terror will have to have that!


----------



## crazy4bass (Oct 16, 2007)

That's awesome, would be a cool idea for our Trunk or Treat event.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

That sounds like a fun thing to do if you don't get hundreds of kids


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

NOW you post this! that' is a GREAT idea! But alas, the clock has run out!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

This sounds like super fun for us next year!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

ScareySuzie said:


> NOW you post this! that' is a GREAT idea! But alas, the clock has run out!


I'm with her. You wait until now to post this?!?!?!?! No wonder we hate you Dave.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

This is a great idea, I always give out small toys to the kids waiting in line at the haunt to break the ice and keep them from being to scared, I could also do something like this to keep them from getting to bored or restless while in line.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Poor Dave, everybody hates him!!!! 

Just kidding!!!


----------

